# Mahayana Drive Sicilian Style



## dlazzarini (Sep 5, 2020)

Just finished this Mahayana Drive for my fellow paisan. He designed the graphic with the Sicilian flag and insisted my name be on it. He has his own blues band, Frankie G and the Conviction. He says he’s finally found his tone. Last weekend was the first gig he’s played in 30 years where he didn’t once step on his tube screamer. This is the first pedal I’ve ever made for someone else. Feels pretty good.


----------



## Barry (Sep 5, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 5, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looks great!


Thanks


----------



## phi1 (Sep 5, 2020)

Definitely a good feeling when others are making music with your handiwork! One of my favorite parts of the hobby.


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 5, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Definitely a good feeling when others are making music with your handiwork! One of my favorite parts of the hobby.


For sure. Different kind of satisfaction then when making for yourself.


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 5, 2020)

Great looking pedal 

It's Sicilian who's not gonna like it?


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 5, 2020)

On a more serious note that colour scheme is really good it's a very very professional looking pedal all round

I'm obviously a philistine I'd never have thought yellow knobs would go with the enclosure colour but it's bang on


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 5, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> On a more serious note that colour scheme is really good it's a very very professional looking pedal all round
> 
> I'm obviously a philistine I'd never have thought yellow knobs would go with the enclosure colour but it's bang on


That was a big thing.  This guys kind of picky. He knows what he wants. We put 4 different styles and colors on it and the yellow won. Cream in the same style was a real close second. He’s gonna soak these in real black coffee for a while and make appear more vintage. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## caiofilipini (Sep 5, 2020)

I love how this looks, great job!


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 5, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> I love how this looks, great job!


thank you


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 7, 2020)

You made him a pedal he couldn't refuse.

Nice work, inside & out.


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 7, 2020)

Ha ha thanks Chuck


----------

